# Boots with half a size difference



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

If your feet are 1/2 size different than it would be ok. If both your feet fit into the boots snugly and you dont have any heel lift, it's fine. But if one boot fit's sloppy, then that's not good.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Calibre 6 said:


> If your feet are 1/2 size different than it would be ok. If both your feet fit into the boots snugly and you dont have any heel lift, it's fine. But if one boot fit's sloppy, then that's not good.


Thanks for the quick reply! There may actually be a half size difference between my feet. All I know is these boots are way better than my first pair (K2 Domains I think, yeccchh). Thanks again!


----------



## randomkoreandud (Jan 5, 2011)

generally your dominant side's foot is SLIGHTLY bigger but it shouldnt be half a size. i assume the side that is bigger is for your dominant foot? glad it worked out for you ... cuz really the peeps who sold it to you should have caught it and refunded/exchanged them for you


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Yup my dominant foot does seem to be bigger but that's just speculation. And the store associate did notify me that the boots were mismatched I just bought them cause I was in desperate need of boots and there didn't seem to be anything wrong with the fitting.
Thanks for the reply randomkoreandud!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

My left foot is slightly bigger than my right. It would be cool to have a 9 on the left and 11.5 on the right.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless they use 1 to 1 sizing it doesn't matter at all. Typically an 8 and a 8.5 in just about every boot manufacturer is the exact same shell length the only difference is in the stock footbed being thicker in the full size.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you all very much for your help! Definitely helps to get a second opinion.


----------

